# comp pork



## Uncle Bubba (Aug 18, 2007)

Try IBP's from Sams.  That's all I've ever used.


----------



## Dan - 3EyzBBQ (Aug 18, 2007)

Sure they do. Bring the hog with you and just slaughter on site. I just hope I'm not set up next to you if you go that route 

Seriously though, hope it works out. See ya on Friday.

Dan


----------



## Captain Morgan (Aug 18, 2007)

lol


----------



## wittdog (Aug 18, 2007)

brian j said:
			
		

> [quote="Dan - 3EyzBBQ":1a3wru1i]Sure they do. Bring the hog with you and just slaughter on site. I just hope I'm not set up next to you if you go that route
> 
> Seriously though, hope it works out. See ya on Friday.
> 
> Dan


could you imagine the look on the kcbs reps face when he shows up for meat inspection and the thing is still going oink?   [/quote:1a3wru1i]
Now that would be some funny stuff....


----------



## bigwheel (Aug 18, 2007)

Yall do not understand the finer points of rigor mortis. Hawgs and humans is mighty close on the Master's List of similar species. Apes aint far off neither.  Now simple creatures like ameabos (sic) is a lot mo complicated.

bigwheel


----------

